# Locked out of account?



## colly3 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi Guys,

My username is "colly" but I have a problem. I tried to change my email address as I was not getting post notifications. The thing is the activation email never came through, I tried to resend it several times. It then would not let me log in - and I'm locked out. I had to re-register to post this.
I'm also awaiting a PM from John H and can;t get at it. 
Can I get my account email changed?
Thanks


----------



## TTFAdmin (Feb 1, 2012)

What's the email address supposed to be?
KN


----------



## colly3 (Aug 13, 2014)

*email removed* - thanks


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Hi Colin,

Just seen this and have fixed it for you to the new email you requested and re-activated your account. You should now be able to log in and hopefully the new email will work.

I've removed your posted email so you don't get spam and yes you have a PM waiting 

Regards,
John


----------



## colly3 (Aug 13, 2014)

Hi John,

I tried logging in with the password I gave Harold but its not working. Can you perhaps set one, text it works and email to me!
Thanks for your help!
Colin


----------

